# Lure Identification Help



## BigDoug (Mar 21, 2017)

Hello all,

I've been trying to help my mom sell some old fishing lures. I could use some help identifying some lures. In the first picture all these guys have me stumped. The two little ones kinda look like a Hot 'N Tot but I can't find anything about them. The other lures in this pictures I'm not even sure where to start. These should all be from the 80s and 90s.

The second picture shows a bunch of Hot 'N Tots and Rattle Tots. Can anyone tell me if there are any rare colors in there?

I already made a mistake a sold a $150 lure for $20 so I figured I better see if I can actually find out what these are before selling. Someone told me after it was sold what it was worth.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

Top two lures in the first pic are pingatees (sp?) I heard a rumor that don't make them anymore. I believe they were Michigan made too. My uncle loved using those 


BigDoug said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been trying to help my mom sell some old fishing lures. I could use some help identifying some lures. In the first picture all these guys have me stumped. The two little ones kinda look like a Hot 'N Tot but I can't find anything about them. The other lures in this pictures I'm not even sure where to start. These should all be from the 80s and 90s.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Top pic: Other 2, could be flatfish on the right. I've still got a few of those in an old tackle box. The 2 on the left remind me of wiggle-warts. 2nd pic is just a hell-uv-a nice collection of lures..


----------



## BigDoug (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks, the top 2 are solved 

The 2 little ones I don't think are Wee Warts because these only have 1 hook and the body is more slender. That is unless they made other versions of them I can't find pictures of.


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

Two small lures in the first pic are Willys worm made by the producers. Don't think they are worth much to collectors, but some fisherman swear by them for steel on the river.


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

The older pre-Rapala Hot-n-Tots aren't in demand like the Wiggle Warts are. Most of the old Hot-n-Tots go for $5 to $10 on Ebay. The old Wiggle Warts go from around $15 to $20. Colors on the old storm lures isn't as important as the old Rapalas because Storm didn't discontinue colors like Rapala does. Most guys buying the old Storm lures have them repainted. It was the action & the quality of the older Storms that guys like more than the color.


----------



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

Yep...right on...Ping-A-Tee and Willy's worm on top...


----------



## BigDoug (Mar 21, 2017)

Zib said:


> The older pre-Rapala Hot-n-Tots aren't in demand like the Wiggle Warts are. Most of the old Hot-n-Tots go for $5 to $10 on Ebay. The old Wiggle Warts go from around $15 to $20. Colors on the old storm lures isn't as important as the old Rapalas because Storm didn't discontinue colors like Rapala does. Most guys buying the old Storm lures have them repainted. It was the action & the quality of the older Storms that guys like more than the color.



Thanks for the info. I was wondering why the Wiggle Warts were so much more money.


----------



## BigDoug (Mar 21, 2017)

BUGBOAT said:


> Two small lures in the first pic are Willys worm made by the producers. Don't think they are worth much to collectors, but some fisherman swear by them for steel on the river.


Thanks allot! Now that I see the packaging I do remember seeing them back in the day. But I searched high and low in general lure searches trying to find them and never would have found them without all your help. Thanks

I do have another question about the Willys worm. All of mine only have 1 hook, no screw hole for the second. All the ones I found in searching have 2 hooks. Do you guys know why?
Thanks again


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

BigDoug said:


> Thanks allot! Now that I see the packaging I do remember seeing them back in the day. But I searched high and low in general lure searches trying to find them and never would have found them without all your help. Thanks
> 
> I do have another question about the Willys worm. All of mine only have 1 hook, no screw hole for the second. All the ones I found in searching have 2 hooks. Do you guys know why?
> Thanks again


The Willys Worm in your picture are mini versions of the normal 2 treble hook lures. The regular Willys Worm are bigger and come with 2 sets of treble hooks.


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

Lures on the upper left side I believe are Hot Shots. Used to be popular for steel head in rivers. the yellow crank baits are Mann's. and below the Mann's are more Kwick Fish or Flat Fish.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Willy's worms came in three sizes, the one hook ones you have in the top picture, then a two hook version, and a larger two hook version.

100% on the Ping-a-Tees in the top picture as well. The other two are flat fish or Kwikfish. They should have a number molded into the body unless they are old.

Willy's worms in the right colors can demand a good price.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> The other two are flat fish or Kwikfish. They should have a number molded into the body unless they are old.


Or maybe a lazy ike?


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

TK81 said:


> Or maybe a lazy ike?


Don't think so. I think Ikes have a much more drastic curve: almost 90 degrees. I suspect the pearl finish is a Flatfish and the other is a Qwickfish.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

Ping a tees and flatfish use to take a lot of like when I was a kid. Plus grandpa use to get out pretty early to troll for like before the skiers and recreational boats got active. Now and then he'd come back with a monster.


----------

